# newbe needs advice



## wvwizard (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, looks like a nice site. Have a problem i hope you can help me with. I am 49yrs old and after 48 yrs of self-destruction I decided to change my life. Nine months ago I weighed 319lbs (6,3") Smoked 2 pks aday for 30+yrs. 30+bf. I started a clean diet, stoped smoking and started working out. Within 3mos. Iwas taken off all high blood presure meds. and acid reflux meds. Felt great but was still not up to par. Doc said test levels was 190, so started taking 200mg test e/wk. Now up to 675. Weight 244 ,22%bf. Feel really great. My problem is I tore rotator cuff (outside of gym). I have to have surgury in two days. I feel like Iam going to lose everything I worked so hard for. Does any body have any sugestions on how to maintain i.e.diet training,supplements ect? has anybody out there been through this? Doc says this is going to lay me up for a long time. Please help I need to stay motovated


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 3, 2006)

Faced with your situation, I'd be thinking "what will I be able to do?" After surgery... probably little. But shortly after, maybe concentrate on leg work (presses, treadmill, etc.), core training? Anything you can do that won't greatly impact your shoulder aside from rehabilitation. 

I'd have to find the opportunity in the situation. 

I doubt that you can't remain active enough to continue training in some capacity.

Just my thoughts. Good luck with your surgery and kudos on your progress to date! Stay positive.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2006)

wvwizard welcome to IM!


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Jim on this one. 

Along with all of that keep your diet in check because it will be very easy to just sit around and eat.

Welcome to IM.


----------



## wvwizard (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your help one this!!!
Any supplements you know of that might help???


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2006)

_Welcome to IM. _


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Dont worry about supplements at this point. Get you a multi-vitamin and eat your 6 good square meals a day and you are set.


----------



## barbell boy (Oct 12, 2006)

That is really impressive, so many people whinge about it being too hard, to become healthy but its not, you just need inspiration and dedication


----------



## mamaj (Oct 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say awsome job on all your progress and diet is definitely key here for you don't want to undo at least that part.


----------



## wvwizard (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks again for the response. Surgery wasnt nearly as bad as 
I thought. Start therapy monday. Have watched diet and have lost 4lbs.starting to feel a little more active. Can't wait to get back to the gym, but I know its going to be really slow. Thanks again great site


----------



## mamaj (Oct 14, 2006)

wvwizard said:


> Thanks again for the response. Surgery wasnt nearly as bad as
> I thought. Start therapy monday. Have watched diet and have lost 4lbs.starting to feel a little more active. Can't wait to get back to the gym, but I know its going to be really slow. Thanks again great site



Good luck with everything!


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

wvwizard said:


> Hi, looks like a nice site. Have a problem i hope you can help me with. *I am 49yrs old and after 48 yrs of self-destruction *I decided to change my life. Nine months ago I weighed 319lbs (6,3") Smoked 2 pks aday for 30+yrs. 30+bf. I started a clean diet, stoped smoking and started working out. Within 3mos. Iwas taken off all high blood presure meds. and acid reflux meds. Felt great but was still not up to par. Doc said test levels was 190, so started taking 200mg test e/wk. Now up to 675. Weight 244 ,22%bf. Feel really great. My problem is I tore rotator cuff (outside of gym). I have to have surgury in two days. I feel like Iam going to lose everything I worked so hard for. Does any body have any sugestions on how to maintain i.e.diet training,supplements ect? has anybody out there been through this? Doc says this is going to lay me up for a long time. Please help I need to stay motovated


How did you start self destruction at one year old???


----------

